# Gig night - people are funny - axe fx/7 string topicology



## walleye (Oct 31, 2011)

didn't have a clue what section to put this in... but...

*section 1:*

im in a 3 piece, with a 5 string bassist and a 7 string guitar (me). my girlfriend brought her friend to the gig, she loved it even though she also loves katy perry; confusing but flattering all the same.
apparently halfway throuigh the set the following dialogue ensued:
friend: i can't tell which ones making which notes!?
gf: ones a bass and ones a guitar, the guitar will be the higher notes
f: i can't tell which ones the bass and which is the guitar, they both look like they've got more strings than normal, i thought they were both guitars. 

i thought that was funny - probably not as funny in print as it was talking in person about it afterwards

*section 2: *

some guy in the audience with guitar knowledge - said it to someone else who then relayed to me: "man when i walked in i thought it sounded like the best live guitar tone i'd ever heard, i walked up to the stage to see what amp and cab and realised it was some digital modeller. it would have sounded better if he had real tubes and a real cab."

i dont think he thought that sentence all the way through to the end 
*
section 3: *

another guy commenting directly to me afterwards: "that was good man, but like, the bassist has 5 strings and you have 7, that makes 12 strings. if the bassist got a 6 string bass and you played a 6 string guitar you'd still have 12 strings between the two of you and you'd sound the same and have a better look"

^^ thanks friend, i'll definitely consider that little pearl of wisdom.

people are great aren't they?


----------



## rug (Oct 31, 2011)

:shakes head:

I'm sure there's an emoticon for that, right? Ugh.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 31, 2011)

Some people make the most random/weirdest suggestions.

Some guy once told me "You should stop trying to take away from the singer's spotlight. Drop your stage attire completely and focus solely on your playing, you play very well, I saw your hand movements, just stop stealing attention"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 31, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Drop your stage attire completely



So, play nude?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah i love the random comments people make at shows. I just assume everyone is drunk.

and what does have a total of 12 strings have to with anything ever (unless you play a 12er) 


This guitarist in this band in my area thinks he knows everything about amps, he had me listen to his tone for a while (like an hour or so and he played a 5150). His tone sounded like balls and wanted my advice...i told him you probably need a tube job and i proceeded to ask if he ever had them changed...

His response was, "oh you never need to change them that's not the problem at all...." so i said whatever and let him play with his knobs

I see him this weekend and yeah he was like a tube went...i dont get it


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 31, 2011)

I once had a guy (who was sponsoring the event we were playing) walk up to us after our set and say "Man, you guys were great. That was some real funny, ironic stuff you were playing". 

Uhhhh... What? Shit only got more and more awkward from there.


----------



## op1e (Oct 31, 2011)

Was at a funeral and ran into my cousins husband, who plays guitar. He's a bit older and is more of the classic rocker. He ran down his rig, and I ran down mine and my guitars. His head perked up when I said 7 string. "Why do you play a 7 string, why dont ya just get a set of .13's and tune down to C"?


----------



## Loomer (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty much everyone at our shows: 

"Fuck, the lights give me a headache!"


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't get it either. It's like, the people that ask these questions and make these statements MUST have enough confidence that they're opinion is better or right. Or, they believe they have more knowledge than the person they are questioning. I mean, just think about it. 

EX: There's a guy on stage playing a seven string guitar. OK, he must have some knowledge with seven string guitars to actually play one/own one. I for one, have no knowledge of guitars with more than six strings, so i'm not going to jump to any conclusions as to why the guitarist on stage is using a seven string. Instead, I would ask fairly simpler questions about the seven string first, rather than dive into a topic of which I have no knowledge of.

^ (Assuming this applies to most topics) Doesn't that just sound more rational? It's like people don't think before they talk. It's funny sometimes, but then it can also be frustrating, how close-minded people can be...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

You play a seven string?!?! Just play a bass cause you dont even like Slash!


----------



## Akkilju (Nov 1, 2011)

Dobbel post..


----------



## Akkilju (Nov 1, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Pretty much everyone at our shows:
> 
> "Fuck, the lights give me a headache!"



Actually.. I think the lights often are way too sharp at shows. Having migraine myself, I always wear a cap when going to concerts - then I can dive my head a little forward and avoid the sharpest lights and still enjoy the show. If i don't do this, I can end up at home with a strong headache/migraine depending on the lights 

EDIT: Of course I never complain about it, as it's not their fault


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 1, 2011)

This is their live-show BTW...


----------



## walleye (Nov 19, 2011)

another show last night, no funny comments, but i think i sold about 8 axe fxs last night indirectly, every guitarist there wanted one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 19, 2011)

OP: I actually saw your band play in the Espy basement a few months ago, you ended with a cover of Fade To Black. Your drummer is the boss of one of my closest friends. 

I had to leave early so I didn't get to ask you a question. Seeing your custom 7 string and AxeFx, my question was: "does the guitarist post in SS.Org?" 

Good show too by the way. You've got some great chops.


----------



## walleye (Nov 20, 2011)

small world! glad you liked it, yes i do post here


----------



## DanielVE (Nov 25, 2011)

walleye said:


> *
> section 3: *
> 
> another guy commenting directly to me afterwards: "that was good man, but like, the bassist has 5 strings and you have 7, that makes 12 strings. if the bassist got a 6 string bass and you played a 6 string guitar you'd still have 12 strings between the two of you and you'd sound the same and have a better look"
> ...



  This is the best one by far!! Pure musical knowledge!!

Maybe i should make a band with 2 8-strings guitars and 1 8-string bass, that would be 24 strings of awsomeness. But would not look as good as 3 4-strings of course


----------



## wlfers (Nov 25, 2011)

op1e said:


> Was at a funeral and ran into my cousins husband, who plays guitar. He's a bit older and is more of the classic rocker. He ran down his rig, and I ran down mine and my guitars. His head perked up when I said 7 string. "Why do you play a 7 string, why dont ya just get a set of .13's and tune down to C"?



I hear these comments alot...

Yeah well who needs an 88 key piano, just tune it lower right.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 28, 2011)

I never get funny suggestions from people after shows


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 30, 2011)

There should be a thread "Stupid Stuff the Audience Says". What do you guys think?


----------



## Murmel (Nov 30, 2011)

walleye said:


> she loved it even though she also loves katy perry;



Don't you dare hate on miss Perry. She is amazing and will always be


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 30, 2011)

walleye said:


> *section 2: *
> 
> some guy in the audience with guitar knowledge - said it to someone else who then relayed to me: "man when i walked in i thought it sounded like the best live guitar tone i'd ever heard, i walked up to the stage to see what amp and cab and realised it was some digital modeller. it would have sounded better if he had real tubes and a real cab."



I've gotten the "Oh it's digital...should use tubes instead" troll / comment a lot. Truth is, 99% of the audience can't tell the difference, and won't care anyway as long as it sounds OK.

Lately when I hear this, I say "Oh, well it's just for effects...I use a tube power amp." That satisfies most of the trolls.

That said, I REALLY want a new full-tube amp, mostly for recording. The Egnater Armageddon looks promising...


----------



## walleye (Dec 2, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Don't you dare hate on miss Perry. She is amazing and will always be



katy perry's alright  its just that rarely would perry fans share fanship with my band


----------



## walleye (Dec 2, 2011)

LeviathanKiller said:


> There should be a thread "Stupid Stuff the Audience Says". What do you guys think?



that'd be a lot of fun. i've got a few others from other nights as well


----------



## walleye (Dec 2, 2011)

shanejohnson02 said:


> I've gotten the "Oh it's digital...should use tubes instead" troll / comment a lot. Truth is, 99% of the audience can't tell the difference, and won't care anyway as long as it sounds OK.
> 
> Lately when I hear this, I say "Oh, well it's just for effects...I use a tube power amp." That satisfies most of the trolls.
> 
> That said, I REALLY want a new full-tube amp, mostly for recording. The Egnater Armageddon looks promising...



you should then follow him to his gig and go "pah, tubes suck, bits are better". on a serious note i'd love a tube power amp, but theyre all extremely expensive in aus. i havent been using a guitar cab in a while now but i have an art sla 2 which sounds fantastic, buying the tube power amp would be running the risk of it not sounding any better at all


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 3, 2011)

walleye said:


> that'd be a lot of fun. i've got a few others from other nights as well



Done. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...ficial-stupid-stuff-audience-says-thread.html

I believe I just started a thread that is gonna be epic. And congrats walleye, you're the example post.


----------

